# how to hook up co2?



## vetter (Feb 20, 2006)

I just recently purchased a fully automatic co2 system and I am unaware of how to hook it up to my 75 gallon tank. Even though this is my first co2 system, I have done thorough research but I have still been unable to find how to hook it up properly. I have the basic idea and layout but I need to know some important steps or some things that I shouldn't do while hooking it up. I purchased the milwauke ph controller, jbj regulator and solenoid, bubble counter, reactor 1000 (external), power head, and a 5 pound co2 tank (plus I have the tubing). 

Please give me directions on how to properly set this up!


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I assume you want to use the powerhead as a pump for your AM 1000 instead of pumping it inline with a canister filter. If you have a canister filter, run the am1000 inline so yu won't have to use the powerhead.

Don't forget the plastic washer between the regulator and CO2 tank.

I don't have experience with the controller. I'll let someone more detailed oriented help you out now. 

Welcome to Forum!

-John N.


----------



## vetter (Feb 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info I have the co2 system fully setup now, and yes I am running it off a powerhead into the reactor 1000. It seams to be working fine except I keep having to adjust the pressure. I first set the pressure so 15 bubbles were coming out of the bubble counter per minute, but after a few hours this number is either reduced or raised even thought the solenoid is still on with the ph monitor. Can someone help me with this?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Scoutmaster Steve (Jan 12, 2006)

up your low pressure side to 20-30 psi the adjust your needle valve to your desired bpm


----------



## vetter (Feb 20, 2006)

sorry, but you mentioned to up my low pressure side to 20-30psi, how do I do this?


----------



## Scoutmaster Steve (Jan 12, 2006)

There is a valve on the CO2 tank, wide open. The valve on your regulater you adjust the working pressure with.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Actually most of the places I've seen recommend about 10 lbs on the out pressure, and then you can adjust your bubble count from there.

Newer systems do take a little tweaking for the first couple of days to get the bubble count and pressure consistant.

What kind of system is it? It can vary on how to adjust your pressure, or if you can do it at all.


----------



## Scoutmaster Steve (Jan 12, 2006)

JanS said:


> Actually most of the places I've seen recommend about 10 lbs on the out pressure, and then you can adjust your bubble count from there.
> .


You may be right with the 10 here, i was thinking the Milwaukee valve which is better at 20-30 pounds


----------



## vetter (Feb 20, 2006)

the co2 system I am using is a 5lb co2 tank that I purchased from a restaurant retailer, a reactor 100 attatched to a 230 gallon per hour power head. The regulator is the jbj model with the solenoid which is then running through the milwauke 122 ph controller.

Thanks for the information I am tryen to get the pressure stable now


----------

